# lost cat



## jack90 (Oct 12, 2011)

He is a ginger tom, neuterd, 6 years old and has been missing for 2 days now... last time i saw him he was sleeping on the bed i left for work as usual... i always leave the windows open... he tends to just jump out them onto the shed to get out during the day. i have been out walking calling his name, out in the car, asked neighbours etc on neighbour said they saw him the day before i last saw him fighting with the other neighbours cat...

could this be the reason he is missing? he would not go to any strangers he only went to us he knew, i dont think he has been ran over cause ive searched every road in our village... anyone have any advice? the longest he has stayed out before is just over 24 hours... any help and advice appreciated..


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

jack90 said:


> neighbour said they saw him the day before i last saw him fighting with the other neighbours cat...
> 
> could this be the reason he is missing? he would not go to any strangers he only went to us he knew, i dont think he has been ran over cause ive searched every road in our village....


so sorry to hear your cat is missing, one of mine is too - it totally sucks
add your location & a photo here, in case there are local members

if you click on lost & found cats section the top post ( called a sticky)has tonnes of fab advice to follow

the fight could have caused him to go further than normal, making him feel 'lost' if this is the case he wont answer you - you need to search every bush/ hedge etc

see below link for what different personality type cats do

Recovery Tips: Lost Cat Behavior | Missing Pet Partnership

and loads of luck!


----------



## coline123 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have also lost my cat.I like to keep that one again but i did not get.How i can get please tell me over here.


----------

